# A closer look at Androctonus liouvillei from Morocco



## Harashil (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello!

Last year we were able to find real Androctonus liouvillei in Erfoud and Ain Benimathar in Morocco. These should be the first real A. liouvillei in our hobby! 

An adult male from Erfoud











An adult female from Ain Benimathar











Instar 3 from Ain Benimathar






Habitat in Ain Benimathar. They live under big rocks in sand-deserts
















Greetings
Mark Stockmann

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the habitat pics . 
they are amazing. also remind me a. crassicauda


----------



## journeys and scorpions (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the Information Mark !


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 3, 2014)

Thanks, Mark! Glad they are now truly in the hobby.
I have records of specimens of A. liouvillei in the hobby that originated from Msemrir, Morocco...do you know the validity of these records? This was last year as well. I'm sorry, I would not know.


----------



## Harashil (May 3, 2014)

Hello!

The specimen from Msemrir, Morocco i know were never identified as A. liouvillei. Their identification is still unclear!

Greetings
Mark


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 4, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## G. Carnell (May 4, 2014)

Hello,

Nice pictures and beautiful species!


I'm going to Morocco in one month, Fez, Casablanca and Marrakesh!
Do you know if A.liouvillei is found in these more populated areas!?


Hopefully I will be able to find some nice species!


----------



## Harashil (May 4, 2014)

Hello!

No, you will find A. mauritanicus there! 

Greetings
Mark


----------



## BAM1082 (May 29, 2014)

Wow. 

Amazing that you guys are able to go and gather 'new' species for the hobbiest, and research.


----------

